# will you pretty please vote for me



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Hi, I'm Melinda Barthalow I entered a contest to win 4 weeks at biggest loser resort at fitness ridge in Malibu. It is now up to the public to vote for me. Please click on the link to vote. I need this so badly and so does my family for me to be healthy. thank you http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/contests/160284/voteable_entries/39279224

thank you so much


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

The link didn't work for me, can you check it and try again? I'd be glad to vote. A woman on another board I visit won a trip to BL resort, can't wait to hear about it.  I love that show.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Found the link on the Countryside Families forum and voted.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I fixed the link and thanks for voting.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Voted and wishing you the best of luck.


----------

